# First Espresso setup - Modded Oscar



## mikk5316 (May 17, 2016)

After being into coffee for a couple of year i finally got a espresso machine. Right now it's paired with a helor 101. Soon i'l be getting a Sette 270. I'm really digging the barista lights and the steel drip tray


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

mikk5316 said:


> After being into coffee for a couple of year i finally got a espresso machine. Right now it's paired with a helor 101. Soon i'l be getting a Sette 270. I'm really digging the barista lights and the steel drip tray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very solid first machine. You've missed a whole stage of upgrade-itis. Don't let me deter you but why so set on a Sette 270? The Niche grinder comes out next year and looks very capable.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Love the lighting. Nice looking machine, what are your initial thoughts and impressions?


----------



## Jim bean (Aug 16, 2014)

How about a volumetric dosage mod









https://github.com/Espressobar/Volumetric-dosing-on-Nuova-Simonelli-Oscar


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> A very solid first machine. You've missed a whole stage of upgrade-itis. Don't let me deter you but why so set on a Sette 270? The Niche grinder comes out next year and looks very capable.


Or a lovely second-hand hand grinder over in the fs section...

I don't know about you lot but I LOVE that sentence!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Where are you based Mikk? The Helor is a pretty rare grinder in the UK.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Dylan said:


> Where are you based Mikk? The Helor is a pretty rare grinder in the UK.


Indeed.

I want one, badly.


----------



## mikk5316 (May 17, 2016)

I'm based in Denmark







i really the helor and i plan on keeping it for brewed coffee.


----------



## mikk5316 (May 17, 2016)

igm45 said:


> Love the lighting. Nice looking machine, what are your initial thoughts and impressions?


I really like it, still learning the steaming part







the restrictors really seems to keeep the temp more stable


----------



## mikk5316 (May 17, 2016)

fatboyslim said:


> A very solid first machine. You've missed a whole stage of upgrade-itis. Don't let me deter you but why so set on a Sette 270? The Niche grinder comes out next year and looks very capable.


The main reason is that my mother offered to buy it as a christmas present. + i live in denmark, the second hand market is not as big over here









I'm a student and a "free" grinder sounded very good


----------

